# buying used lens at B&H



## junray (Jul 14, 2007)

[FONT=Geneva, Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]I'm not sure if this is the right place to post this.

I'm thinking of buying a Canon 70-200 f/2.8L IS at B&H. I notice that they have several used ones. Two of them are condition 9+ but they differ in price by $30. The other one is B stock. Are these returns or are they the demo's. Has anyone have experience buying used lens at B&H. I buy equipment at B&H all the time but never used.

Any feedback would be great.

Thanks,
Ray [/FONT]


----------



## ann (Jul 14, 2007)

they are great. i have had students buy equipment all the time, and find them to undervalue (if that is the right word). I don't know what you mean by B stock. 

I bought a lens several years ago from then, it was used, and looked wonderful but had an issue (don't remember what) they replaced it with a higher rated lens ,as that was all they had at the time.


----------



## jstuedle (Jul 14, 2007)

B&H is a top shelf company to deal with. Give them a call and ask to have the  9+ lenses described and what the differences are. Most likely something like lens caps included or maybe a fitted case. It's usaly something minor like that. They can't put an eyeball on them on the phone but will email you a list and reasons for the price spread.


----------



## junray (Jul 18, 2007)

I ended up purchasing a Canon 24-70mm 2.8L instead before the rebate deadline. I figure I will need that range more than the 70-200mm since it will be my first L lens. I will mostly use it for portrait and such. 

By the way, these are just going to be used with my old Digital Rebel. I can't wait to see how the pictures will turn out. But I bet it's not going to be better than the newer cam. I'm just waiting to see what Canon have in store toward the end of the year before I buy a new body.

Thanks for all who replied.


----------

